# Rollfast from the weeds to the road



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 1, 2018)

I discovered this Rollfast at a roadside nic nak shop hidden deep in the weeds. This gem was among a dozen 70's and 80's 10 speed wrecks. The beacon that caught my eye was that unique head badge. I asked the owner if she would like to sell, and it was to become part of a art sculpture project; and if I was interested I could take it (FREE). After further negotiations she won out and I payed  nothing.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 1, 2018)

As you can see this bike resembled a crime seen and rough to be sure. I believe this to be a "47" covered in house paint and missing many parts. The rear rim was rotted with compete ventilation. The good thing is that what was there was true and straight, so potential was there for the taking. Lets see what's under that murder red house paint.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 1, 2018)

The good news was that the frames darts were mostly intact, but the same could not be said for the fenders and fork. This is the point where decisions are to be maid. Option one is to leave everything as is. Option two is to do a complete soup to nuts restoration. Or the road I went down was to leave what was original, and to restore parts that lacked any original paint. I'm sure there are many opinions on what may be the preferred direction. I enjoy the contrast of old and new, and the scheme research and painting.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 1, 2018)

I picked up a wheel and a rack and sweet chain guard. I know the chain guard is not original equipment, but I like how it looks.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2018)

That was mighty nice of you to save that pile of bones and bring it back to life.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 2, 2018)

Great feeling to revive something discarded and make worthy again. Is there a date code stamped on the B.B.? Something like 74SN? 47 is probably about right on the year though.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## rollfaster (Apr 2, 2018)

There it is...47!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 2, 2018)

"Alright, alright, alright"


----------



## Balloonoob (May 30, 2019)

Nice paintwork. Can't beleive they painted the headbadge with housepaint.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 30, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Nice paintwork. Can't beleive they painted the headbadge with housepaint.




Tempest's was, to the point that all the layers left it completely bare when I tried to clean it off and I had to find a blue one to match her new paintjob (it was a normal red bike to start but it was several layers of grey when I started).

Hence the name of my You Tube series, "Tempest The Grey Bike Grows Up".


----------



## Balloonoob (May 30, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Tempest's was, to the point that all the layers left it completely bare when I tried to clean it off and I had to find a blue one to match her new paintjob (it was a normal red bike to start but it was several layers of grey when I started).
> 
> Hence the name of my You Tube series, "Tempest The Grey Bike Grows Up".



I'll have to check that out


----------



## gkeep (Jun 6, 2019)

Vintage bikes with vintage aircraft, doesn't get better than that! Beautiful planes!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 781426 There it is...47!



1974 maybe


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 6, 2019)

bricycle said:


> 1974 maybe



Close! May 28, 1976. Last day at Lee High School before summer break.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 7, 2019)

I like it nice job buddy !


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 11, 2019)

Awesome score and save. Great work.
Hammerhead


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Oct 26, 2019)

Nice save,enjoy the ride ~!


----------

